# Algerian coffee shop beans



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

I usually buy their Formula Rossa (and bought once one called Aroma). However, I'd like to try something else from them (as it's quite close to my work place). Preferably some medium/dark roast for espresso. Does anyone here buy there and has a suggestion?


----------



## Russ Evans (Jan 29, 2012)

I have an on/off relationship with Algerian Coffee Stores but I've previously had their Velluto Nero which I thought was very good. I see they've just updated their website so it might be worth a browse on that too as you have plenty of choice.

Hope this helps..


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Might be worth searching for the previous threads on this forum about this shop. I think I posted about it. Formula Rossa may be the safest bet.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

rodabod said:


> Might be worth searching for the previous threads on this forum about this shop. I think I posted about it. Formula Rossa may be the safest bet.


Thanks. I've been buying it for a year now, with the occasional coffee from somewhere else, so the idea is to try something else from them that can be equally nice (if it exists







)


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Russ Evans said:


> I have an on/off relationship with Algerian Coffee Stores but I've previously had their Velluto Nero ...


I had the idea I gave it a try once and thought it was too dark for my taste, but I might be confusing it with a Blue Sumatra I got once. Will give it a second chance







. Cheers


----------

